# Full color comparisons?



## foxfeather (Jul 24, 2009)

I am if anyone knows of any company that is comparison in cost or less expensive than F&M for full color transfers? I used them but wasn't thrilled with the color (had some issues which they will hopefully resolve) - the images have been printed before with DTG perfectly. I have a whole lot of images I need done, though, and would be amenable to shopping around before settling on one place. The other companies I have checked out, though, all seem to be double the cost or more. I'm looking for runs of 50-100 for larger ganged image sheets.

Anyone have better luck than I shopping around?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you looking into getting a DTG and doing them yourself? There are a lot of options out there to get into it with little money down.


----------



## foxfeather (Jul 24, 2009)

I did consider it, but I need the ability to do shirts at shows and 99% of my work is on dark shirts - the prep process and hassle of the current DTG printers (along with the cost) makes it not really feasible for me. 

I wish the DTG printers could make transfers - I love the DTG look but the transfer ease. Would such a thing be possible??


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

You can pre-treat garment up to 8 weeks in advance if you are traveling with a DTG. But I understand the cost issue.
I will test to see if I can do a transfer with the I-dot I have here. I will keep you posted.


----------



## foxfeather (Jul 24, 2009)

The only thing I can think of that wouldn't work with it would be ink incompatibility - if you printed onto the special transfer paper you'd think it could be possible - but I don't know anything about the DTG inks vs. plastisol when it comes to the transfer process. Like I said, it would be awesome if it worked!

Hauling around, setting up, and trying to do shirts at a show with a DTG the way they are now sounds like a nightmare. :< Maybe the technology will continue to improve in the future - or maybe someone will be able to do DTG transfer prints!  I would imagine if you could do the DTG transfer prints you could compete insanely with the 4 color process people right now - they charge so much for the printing.


----------

